# Looking for a breeder in or near Montana



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

My precious Luci is eight years old and I am thinking I would like to acquire another Havanese puppy to keep both of us company. They are very difficult to find in Montana and I really don't want to put a puppy through the trauma of being crated and shipped. The Havanese club does not list anyone anywhere near us. I really don't want to consider another breed. Can anyone help me?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Contact My Yuppy Puppy. She's in Florida and will hand deliver a puppy to you. Yuppy Puppy Havanese - My Yuppy Puppy - Havanese Breeder in Florida.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

RitaandRiley said:


> Contact My Yuppy Puppy. She's in Florida and will hand deliver a puppy to you. Yuppy Puppy Havanese - My Yuppy Puppy - Havanese Breeder in Florida.


I just looked at their website. Unfortunately they are in the path of Hurricane Matthew. Hopefully they stay safe!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Please review this post to learn how to assess if a breeder is reputable or not:

*Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder*

I flew out-of-state to pick up my puppy. I had almost bought a Havanese from 2 other breeders and backed out due to too many red flags, including not being able to see where the dam and puppies were raised; they were definitely Back Yard Breeders, who talked a good story but turned out to be pretty shady. I didn't want to go through that again so I flew back East to meet Emmie's breeder when she was 7 weeks old, to ensure everything was on the up and up, and then I flew back 3 weeks later to bring her home for good. It was worth the extra expense to make sure I purchased a healthy, well socialized puppy that is perfect for me and my family. I'm so glad I listened to my intuition and didn't proceed with the breeders that were questionable.

Good luck!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

My Yuppy Puppy is good.


----------

